# 3D Monitor 32&quot;



## SirEddi (25. August 2017)

3D Monitor 32" , Hallo Gemeinde,
bin auf der suche nach einem Monitor der "NVIDIA 3D VISION TECHNOLOGIE" unterstützt. Möchte auch nicht auf VR System ausbauen, möchte eigentlich nur 3D Filme schauen und die Spiele die 3D Tauglich sind , die ich habe spielen. Habe leider nicht das Passende gefunden . Nun meine Frage : kann mir jemand aus eigener erfahrung  Monitore nennen. Ich suche einen 32" Monitor. Würde eine Full HD Auflösung reichen ? Ich benutze eine Asus ROG Strix GeForce GTX1060-6G und CPU i7 4770.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. August 2017)

Einfache Antwort: Vergiss es! 

Und überhaupt, was ist das für eine Kombination? Monitor mit 32 Zoll. Dann da auch nur Full HD Auflösung. Und als Grafikkarte nur eine GTX 1060? 

PS: Die 3D Vision Monitore sind eigentlich alle 24 Zoll.


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2017)

Welche Spiele hast du denn, die 3D unterstützen? Mit einer GTX 1060 kann das halt problematisch sein. Du musst bedenken: wenn du 30 FPS in 3D haben willst, muss die Karte stabile 60 FPS im normalen Modus schaffen, damit sie je ein Bild für links + rechts mit 30FPS liefern kann.


----------



## SirEddi (25. August 2017)

Danke für die Antworten, meine Spiele sind : Mass Effect 3 +Andromeda / Rise of the Tomb Raider / Starcraft 2 / Dark Souls 2 / Elder Scrolls Online / Alien : Colonial Marines / Diablo 3 / Skyrim 5 .  Die Kombi wie beschrieben hab ich nicht , das war ja meine Frage . Mit der GraKa die habe ich. Ich lasse mich gern beraten , wollte eigentlich von erfahrenen Benutzern eine Rat haben da ich mit 3D Vision noch keine Erfahrung habe und ich nicht die vielen vielen Seiten des Netzes durchlese und zum schluss ich als unerfahrener auf keinen Nenner komme.
Wenn es halt technisch nicht geht dann soll es eben so sein, zZ habe ich eine 27" Monitor in Full HD . Trotzdem Danke


----------



## xCJay (25. August 2017)

Eigentlich ist 3D Vision tot. Ich wusste gar nicht das man diese Brille noch kaufen kann. Es geht doch jetzt alles zu VR.


----------



## SirEddi (26. August 2017)

Danke nochmal für die Antworten, habe nochmal nachgeschaut bei NVIDIA : 3D Vision System Requirements|NVIDIA
OK , 32" Monitor gibt es nicht dafür , GraKa ist OK. 3D Vision scheint Tot. Wünsche allen ein schönes WE


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2017)

SirEddi schrieb:


> Danke nochmal für die Antworten, habe nochmal nachgeschaut bei NVIDIA : 3D Vision System Requirements|NVIDIA
> OK , 32" Monitor gibt es nicht dafür , GraKa ist OK. 3D Vision scheint Tot. Wünsche allen ein schönes WE


 d.h. du brauchst jetzt doch keine Tipps mehr?


----------



## SirEddi (26. August 2017)

Sorry , für gute Tips bin ich Dankbar !!


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2017)

SirEddi schrieb:


> Sorry , für gute Tips bin ich Dankbar !!


  also, wenn du jetzt sagst, dass 3D doch keine Option ist (ich persönlich vermute, dass 3D Vision an sich tot ist), dann würde ich vlt Oculus Rift mal antesten, das bekommst du für 449€ inkl. 2 Controller in einer Sommeraktion. Allerdings ist die Frage, welche der Games damit Sinn machen und gut funktionieren.

Ansonsten ist das höchste der Gefühle der hier in 27 Zoll https://geizhals.de/benq-zowie-xl2720-9h-lewlb-rbe-a1491697.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  oder der in 27 Zoll und WQHD https://geizhals.de/dell-s2716dg-210-agui-a1317184.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


Aber so oder so wird es mit einer GTX 1060 eben knapp. Du kannst ja schauen, wie viele FPS du derzeit hast - und dann halbierst du den Wert, dann weißt du, was dich erwartet


----------



## SirEddi (27. August 2017)

Danke Herbboy , für die echt gute Antwort, muss jetzt halt abwägen ob ich das mit VR hinkriege oder nicht bzw. das ich mit einem 27" zufrieden bin und das das meine Graka schafft. Werde mal die Spiele anspielen und schauen wieviel FPS sie schaffen  und dann entscheiden. Denn sollte es die 1060 ja nicht schaffen müsste man ja alles aufrüsten und dann entscheiden was es für eine Investition wird . Danke nochmals !!


----------

